# Old rangefinder



## Coldow91 (Mar 22, 2008)

I want to buy an old rangefinder (35mm) to use along side my Canon A-1. I don't want to spend much at all and was looking at the Fed 2 and Fed 5. Would these be good? and since they are not metering I could always use the sunny 16 rule or my canon to meter right? thanks for the responses and I am open to other suggestions


----------



## mysteryscribe (Mar 22, 2008)

I have a fed three I have used off and on for about five years.  It always works for me just fine.  I sure would hate to go out to do something important with it, but it has never let me down.  Of course if it had I wouldn't still have it.


----------



## Coldow91 (Mar 23, 2008)

Ok thanks! I will keep researching but I sounds like something I want


----------



## Coldow91 (Mar 23, 2008)

Sorry double post


----------



## Smith2688 (Mar 23, 2008)

Something from the Yashica Electro line would be nice, but they're rather large.  The Canon Canonet and any of the Olympus 35's would be good too.


----------



## nealjpage (Mar 24, 2008)

mysteryscribe said:


> I have a fed three I have used off and on for about five years.  It always works for me just fine.  I sure would hate to go out to do something important with it, but it has never let me down.  Of course if it had I wouldn't still have it.



Charlie!  Where you been??  Welcome back.


----------



## doobs (Mar 24, 2008)

Canonet QL17
Mine was 12 bucks and works amazing.


----------



## Coldow91 (Mar 24, 2008)

where did you get yours?


it seems to be what I am looking for


----------



## compur (Mar 25, 2008)

The Canonet QL 17 is a great camera (I have one too and love it) but there
are a couple of things you should know.  The camera was designed for the
mercury PX625/PX13 battery which are now discontinued.  Most "replacement"
batteries are not mercury and produce a higher voltage so meter accuracy
may be off.  But, there is a battery available that produces the correct voltage
from Wein called the MRB625. 

The other thing to watch for is that nearly all of these cameras need the
foam replaced around the film door because Canon used a type of foam
that deteriorates into a black goo, which is how you usually find them now
unless it's already been replaced.  It's not difficult to replace the foam your-
self.

But, these cameras are worth the trouble.  They are one of the best fixed
lens rangefinder cameras ever made.

You might also consider some other, similar cameras described here.


----------



## Coldow91 (Mar 25, 2008)

ok thanks for the helpful info


----------



## domromer (Mar 25, 2008)

This thread may help.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=112090

Also don't forget about the Olympus XA, it's a tiny little range finder with nice fast glass.


----------



## AndrewG (May 20, 2008)

I used a Fed4L when I was starting out; the main benefit-if it is imortant to you, of course-is the built-in meter. I seldom had badly exposed pictures with it. Do try and examine the camera rather than buying unseen as these are now rather elderly and quality control when new wasn't what it could be!


----------



## bhop (May 20, 2008)

My QL17 is pretty much the only camera I ever use now.. I just love it.  The size is just right, the lens is sharp. I don't even mind having only the 40mm fixed lens.

my QL17 flickr set if you're interested


----------



## Early (May 22, 2008)

Olympus Trip 35 has zone focusing, either a 35 or 38mm f2.8 lens, auto or manual exposure, a selenium meter (no battery needed), and a hot shoe.  The lens is very sharp and indistinguishable from a slr.


----------



## yellowjeep (May 22, 2008)

I'm really liking my Konica Auto S2. It was about 20 bucks and I refurbed it. It was a great learning experience.


----------



## usayit (May 23, 2008)

Another vote for the QL17!  Like mine... although one of the three just had a shutter failure.. bummer...

Another really good rangefinder is the Canon IVSB.  The finder is arguably better than the FEDs and Leica III's.  It will cost a bit more than the QL17 though..


----------



## Coldow91 (Sep 13, 2008)

which rangefinder of those mentioned above has the widest lens? I am looking for something 35mm or wider, 28mm would be ideal


----------



## yellowjeep (Sep 13, 2008)

The XA has a 35mm.


----------



## usayit (Sep 13, 2008)

If you get a leica screwmount rangefinder such as the fed (leica copy), Leica III, or Canon IVSB, the lenses are interchangeable.  Voigtlander is also an option if you want to spend more and get new.


----------



## compur (Sep 13, 2008)

The Yashica Electro CC has a 35mm f/1.8 lens.  More info here.


----------



## Paul Ron (Sep 20, 2008)

Kodak Retina!


----------



## EACARROL1 (Dec 2, 2013)

hi all, i recently realized that one of my cameras seems to be very rare, and possibly of great value, i was wondering if anyone had some insight on it. It is a Leica LIIF with a Haber & Fink 3 lens turret
here are some photos of the camera


----------



## limr (Dec 2, 2013)

You should probably start a new thread instead of reviving a 5-year-old zombie thread.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 2, 2013)

Try looking on Stephen Gandy's Cameraquest site, or on Leica's official site. I think on one of those you can look up serial numbers.


----------



## EACARROL1 (Dec 2, 2013)

Sorry still figuring this forum out i did start a new one now in collectables, thanks


----------



## Soulz3urn3lack (Jan 17, 2014)

Yeah I would go for a yashica or a Canon GIII...  Relatively cheap and very reliable.  Here are a couple pics I shot with my GIII...Nothing crazy but.


----------



## Soulz3urn3lack (Jan 17, 2014)

oops lol didn't realize this was such an old thread till I saw Limr's comment.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 17, 2014)

EACARROL1 said:


> hi all, i recently realized that one of my cameras seems to be very rare, and possibly of great value, i was wondering if anyone had some insight on it. It is a Leica LIIF with a Haber & Fink 3 lens turretView attachment 61387View attachment 61388View attachment 61389View attachment 61390here are some photos of the camera



Not that much one sold for $800

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------

